# Las Vegas



## pimpin_posey (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola all been a long time since ive been here. I recently came here and i havnt been hunting in a long time. Id love to  go i just dont know who is out here and where to look and what all is out here so if someone can tell me that be great.


----------

